# Candice Swanepoel - 2012 Michael Kors Fall/Winter fashion show, New York 15.02.2012 (x12)



## zibeno7 (16 Feb. 2012)

​


----------



## beachkini (16 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Candice :WOW: :WOW:


----------

